# What cement?



## winjim (10 Aug 2020)

We've had a new manhole cover put in but they obviously couldn't be bothered weeding so they've only cemented two sides. What do I need to buy to finish the job?






TIA


----------



## DaveReading (10 Aug 2020)

It looks like there is cement, either new or old, around all 4 sides. Is the new cover the same size as its predecessor ?


----------



## the snail (10 Aug 2020)

If I was bedding it in I'd use 3:1 sharp sand/cement. But you could get some ready mixed mortar and point in the gaps, probably easiest/less waste?


----------



## sheddy (10 Aug 2020)

Lift lid to inspect the frame and lining.


----------



## winjim (10 Aug 2020)

DaveReading said:


> It looks like there is cement, either new or old, around all 4 sides. Is the new cover the same size as its predecessor ?


Give or take, but I'm not sure 100%. I just want to pull all that grass out and make it tidy.


the snail said:


> If I was bedding it in I'd use 3:1 sharp sand/cement. But you could get some ready mixed mortar and point in the gaps, probably easiest/less waste?


Yeah I'm not going to get through huge bags of the stuff. I've used ready mixed mortar for brickwork before, would that do?


----------



## winjim (10 Aug 2020)

sheddy said:


> Lift lid to inspect the frame and lining.


I rather hoped that Yorkshire Water would have done that...


----------



## sheddy (10 Aug 2020)

Don’t hope. Have they dropped anything down the chamber ?


----------



## winjim (10 Aug 2020)

sheddy said:


> Don’t hope. Have they dropped anything down the chamber ?


I'll have a check tonight when the kids are in bed. I remember it looking pretty sound when I checked it last year. TBF if that's the job they did on the cement then it's probably worth a little look.


----------



## Cycleops (10 Aug 2020)

Yorkshire Water, is that like Yorkshire Tea, nice and strong?

I'd leave it as it is unless of course you’ve got time on your hands and want something to do


----------



## HMS_Dave (10 Aug 2020)

The best cement for that is a phone call back to em and tell them to do the job properly.


----------



## winjim (10 Aug 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Yorkshire Water, is that like Yorkshire Tea, nice and strong?
> 
> I'd leave it as it is unless of course you’ve got time on your hands and want something to do


I want my garden to not look shoot.


----------



## winjim (10 Aug 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> The best cement for that is a phone call back to em and tell them to do the job properly.


This is probably the correct answer.


----------



## matiz (10 Aug 2020)

Chisel all the mortar off old and new clean round the top of the manhole then rebed the frame making sure nothing drops down the hole and the inside of the frame is pointed nice and flush,, then point a nice even strip round the outside of the frame replace the lid and job done .
Use a 3.1 mix.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Aug 2020)

Hardly worth buying sand and cement in bags for that.If you've got a tool station handy 
https://www.toolstation.com/blue-hawk-mortar-mix/p93522
Or I'm sure there's similar stores


----------



## winjim (10 Aug 2020)

matiz said:


> Chisel all the mortar off old and new clean round the top of the manhole then rebed the frame making sure nothing drops down the hole and the inside of the frame is pointed nice and flush,, then point a nice even strip round the outside of the frame replace the lid and job done .
> Use a 3.1 mix.


What I'm going to do is pull all that grass out and slap something in to fill the gap.


----------



## winjim (10 Aug 2020)

sheddy said:


> Don’t hope. Have they dropped anything down the chamber ?


Looks good enough to me. It's an old patio which at some point when we can afford it will be brought up and replaced by a conservatory. I imagine we'll have to look at all the drainage and stuff so it's only got to be good enough until then.


----------



## Beebo (10 Aug 2020)

If you intend to build over it at some point you may have to move the inspection chamber outside the boundary of the house. We had to move ours when we built out the back. 
the builder built a spur to the new chamber and rerouted everything back to the main sewer run. 
The sewer runs at the rear of our houses. I bet loads of houses in my road have just built straight over the top with no access.


----------



## winjim (10 Aug 2020)

Beebo said:


> If you intend to build over it at some point you may have to move the inspection chamber outside the boundary of the house. We had to move ours when we built out the back.
> the builder built a spur to the new chamber and rerouted everything back to the main sewer run.
> The sewer runs at the rear of our houses. I bet loads of houses in my road have just built straight over the top with no access.


This drain runs down the back of the houses and turns a corner at that chamber to run to the street at the front, under our extension which apparently had buildover permission. I think the whole drain system under the patio is a bit of a mess as the ground floor was reconfigured and the kitchen moved to the extension by the previous owners. I guess it really all wants digging up and relaying properly.


----------

